
No Invitation [webgl demo] - aleksanb
http://arkt.is/no-invitation/
======
huy-nguyen
Maybe add a warning message or something for the sound? It just came blaring
out of nowhere when I pressed the demo button.

------
djsumdog
Doesn't load on Vivaldi, slow as fuck on Firefox. It takes forever to load on
my fibre connection .. didn't do a network inspect, but I suspect it's a huge
payload. Seems kinda gimmicky, not really a good demo.

